# Three Cheers For The Mighty Red Sox!!!!



## Elbereth (Oct 21, 2004)

I may live in New York City...but it didn't stop me from celebrating the spectacular win by the Red Sox tonight! 

Finally, after 18 years the Red Sox has won the American League Championship Series 10-3 !!!!...and I couldn't be happier!

I believe that this team will finally be able to beat the curse afterall! 


This is our time!!! 

GO RED SOX!!!!!!!


----------



## Astaldo (Oct 21, 2004)

RED SOX, RED SOX!!!


----------



## e.Blackstar (Oct 21, 2004)

*sigh* My dad must be dying-he's a hard core Yankees fan, and he was agonizing all last night.

Did anyone see who won the Astros/Cardinals game? Sorry, but if it was the Cardinals, I can't let the Red Sox win the World Series-am a Cards fan. Sorry...don't hurt me.


----------



## gandalf7531 (Oct 22, 2004)

Ain't it grand!!

Go SOX!!


----------



## Maeglin (Oct 25, 2004)

YAYYY SOX!!!! AND NOW THEY'RE UP 2-0 ON THE CARDS IN THE WORLD SERIES!!


----------



## e.Blackstar (Oct 25, 2004)

Ah, hush...the next three games are in St. Louis, and the Cards will win.


----------



## Elbereth (Oct 28, 2004)

HOORAY!!!!

THREE CHEERS
FOR THE MIGHTY RED SOX!!!

WORLD SERIES CHAMPIONS!!!

THE CURSE IS OVER FOLKS!!!! 
(1918-2004)


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Oct 28, 2004)

Elbereth said:


> HOORAY!!!!
> 
> THREE CHEERS
> FOR THE MIGHTY RED SOX!!!
> ...



That was the BEST World Series I have EVER seen! (And it didn't hurt that we watched it on our new HDTV, either)

(Of course Gil-Galad is going to grumble about this thread because it isn't Tolkien, but _who cares_)

Wotta team!!! They had their foot on the Card's throat for EIGHT CONSECUTIVE GAMES, and last night they had the Cards TOTALLY SHUT DOWN. One of the things that was great was how the Sox manager showed faith in Johnny Damon, which brought him out of his batting slump, and he batted an opening homer — isn't that the first time in WS history or something?

If you want to see how the Boston Globe is going nuts with this, go to www.bostonglobe.com/ !

I'll remember this for years — for the rest of my life! This is history! My God, there have been people who were born and died never seeing this! How many people have said, "I just want to see the Sox win the Series _before I die!_" There are people who waited their whole lives long to see this! I hope they come out with at least the highlights on DVD; they'll have _my_ money! And one of the best things about it was, THAT IT HAPPENED RIGHT ON ST. LOUIS TURF — talk about rubbing salt in the wound!

Barley


----------



## Aragorn21 (Oct 28, 2004)

Yes, congrats bosox fans...I'm happy for you...I mean, it's been so long since you've had cause to rejoice.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Oct 28, 2004)

oh, hush...Here is an excerpt from my livejournal about it...Am too depressed to type it all over again

Am sad because the Red Sox swept the World Series. Am happy for the team and the fans, obviously, but I am a Cardinals fan and therefore am sad anyway...*sigh* and all my friends and enemies (who are, of course, Sox fans) are gonna give me all sorts of ****.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Oct 29, 2004)

Treyar said:


> oh, hush...Here is an excerpt from my livejournal about it...Am too depressed to type it all over again
> 
> Am sad because the Red Sox swept the World Series. Am happy for the team and the fans, obviously, but I am a Cardinals fan and therefore am sad anyway...*sigh* and all my friends and enemies (who are, of course, Sox fans) are gonna give me all sorts of ****.



The latest rumor is that the CURSE was transferred to the Cardinals for a new cycle, not to be broken until the first lunar eclipse after 86 years...sheesh!

Barley


----------



## e.Blackstar (Oct 29, 2004)

why would it get transferred? No, Bambino's ghost is sated and we all can rest easy...except cardinals fan...*sigh*


----------



## Hobbit-queen (Nov 5, 2004)

Heh, heh, heh....you people must be joking me.

The best team of the year was the St. Louis Cardinals.
They won the most out of any team this year, even thought they didn't win the World Series. They won just three more games than the Yankees. That is quite an acomplishment. Don't get me wrong, I like the Red Sox much better than the Yankees. I think the Yankees are a bunch of filthy rich baseball players who do nothing but win and that just gets boring.

* CARDINALS ROCK! *
~ AND ALWAYS WILL~


----------

